# Primal vs. Stella and Chewy vs. OC Raw Dog vs. K9 Kravings



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Getting an 8 week old puppy and looking for help on picking which frozen raw brand (these are the brands offerd near me) and which specific formula you guys would recommend. Really appreciate any help you can provide - getting the pup in a few days and would like to be ready to start mixing it with the kibble the breader used. Thank you!


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

When you say, "these are the brands offerd near me", are you implying that you want to be able to purchase and take your food home the same day?...i,e, you don't want to order online?

Craig


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

There are 2 stores near me that sell these brands. I would order online if it would be cost effective or the quality was better. Really appreciate any guidance you could provide. Figured it would be more convenient to not have it delivered but am open. Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Mike!

They are good, conscientious companies.

All of the S&C products are HPP (High Pressure Pasteurization) 
Primal's poultry products are HPP
OC Raw & K9 Kravings are not HPP

Most raw feeder's do not agree with HPP as they believe
the _HPP_ process destroys not only _harmful_ bacteria but the beneficial bacteria and dentures the product. The debate goes on! 

So, it would be up to you. But 2 things to be careful of when purchasing raw food for a puppy:
1. The foods need to be formulated and tested to meet or exceed AAFCO canine nutritional profiles *for all life stages*. 
I would email or call the company you are interested in TO MAKE SURE that they have implemented those requirements.
2. Check the Calcium/Phosphorus rates of each variety you choose.

Some companies will add vitamins and minerals, and some feel that the quality of ingredients they use are enough to make it a "complete diet."

Another thing to be careful of is to keep your new pup on whatever food the breeder sends home with you for a couple of weeks. This will give the pup time to acclimate to all the changes he/she is going thru and it's new life with you. Pups are notorious for getting diarrhea when going to a new home.

Good luck with your new puppy!
Moms


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> They are good, conscientious companies.
> 
> ...


Thank Moms! Was planning on using the breeders food for a week and then adding the raw slowly over a week or so. Was reading about HPP and wish there was a clear way to go. By the way, after the puppy gets use to the raw, is it better to keep them on one line like Primal Beef or is it better to give them a variety of the brand you choose's like Primal Beef one day and say Primal Duck the next. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Since the pup is coming home on kibble, I would stick with one protein (like beef) until I was sure that he/she had adjusted well to the raw without any issues before introducing another protein. I would also (if this were me) not feed any chicken for a while.....just in case.

I personally change my proteins weekly instead of daily. Everyone does it differently. The key is rotation. 

Ease the pup into the different proteins when introducing one for the first time.

As for waiting a week and then changing, I would base the change on THAT individual puppy. Some adjust without incident. Some do not. 

You will now become an official "Poopologist"!!! LOL 
Poop tells the story, so see how it goes and then make a decision on when it will be best to switch.

Moms


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Uses High Pressure Processing:
Bravo - Bravo Pet Foods | Raw Food Diet for Pets - Bravo Pet Food
Primal (poultry only) - https://primalpetfoods.com/
Nature's Variety Instinct - https://www.naturesvariety.com/
Northwest Naturals - Northwest Naturals -
Stella & Chewy's - https://www.stellaandchewys.com/

No High Pressure Processing
Answer's Pet Food (uses fermentation as a strategy) - https://answerspetfood.com/
Aunt Jeni's - Aunt Jeni's Home Made
BARFWorld - Natural Raw Diet For Pets - Dogs Healthy Food & Pet Nutrition Products
Darwin's (uses bacteriophages as a strategy) - https://www.darwinspet.com/
K9 Natural - Frozen Dog Food | K9 Natural
OC Raw - Welcome to OC RAW DOG!
Raw Bistro - https://rawbistro.com/
Raw Feeding Miami - https://www.rawfeedingmiami.com/
Small Batch - smallbatch pets
Steve's Real Pet Food - Raw Pet Food ? Steve?s Real Food
Vital Essentials - Vital Essentials. Purely raw. Instinctively healthy. Green Bay, WI

Source: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...3d9716&usg=AFQjCNF5KetSc2ntzo-1cxnMR6WwdaVyXA

Craig


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've fed Primal and OC Raw. Both are very good companies. I'm not convinced one is inherently superior to the other though.

If you have access to multiple brands of good stuff, I would think about rotating brands -- you get a different nutrient mix, different organ and vitamin blend, etc. with each of the companies.

You may be able to get more brands from your stores than those that they regularly stock. They just have to put the order in with their wholesale distributor, who likely has access to nearly all the brands mentioned here. My local shop just ordered some Vital Essentials for me (not a brand he regularly stocks), because I like to rotate it into our food selection (and because my dog LOVES the tripe in it). It's his favorite of the frozen chubs, so we special order it sometimes. It's also significantly cheaper (but it's conventional meat, not antibiotic/hormone-free like Primal). 

If your store special-orders for you, they can usually get it delivered from their distributor with their regular weekly order -- no shipping costs for you!


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Since the pup is coming home on kibble, I would stick with one protein (like beef) until I was sure that he/she had adjusted well to the raw without any issues before introducing another protein. I would also (if this were me) not feed any chicken for a while.....just in case.
> 
> I personally change my proteins weekly instead of daily. Everyone does it differently. The key is rotation.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mom! Breeder has the pup on Nutrisource Large Breed Puppy chicken and rice. Was going to start him on a chicken based raw frozen. Thanks for all of the info. I will definitely rotate him to different meat lines after he adjusts. Thanks again!


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Craig Caughlin said:


> Uses High Pressure Processing:
> Bravo - Bravo Pet Foods | Raw Food Diet for Pets - Bravo Pet Food
> Primal (poultry only) - https://primalpetfoods.com/
> Nature's Variety Instinct - https://www.naturesvariety.com/
> ...


Thanks Craig!


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Magwart said:


> I've fed Primal and OC Raw. Both are very good companies. I'm not convinced one is inherently superior to the other though.
> 
> If you have access to multiple brands of good stuff, I would think about rotating brands -- you get a different nutrient mix, different organ and vitamin blend, etc. with each of the companies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info! Love the idea of rotating brands just didn't know if that would cause loose poop. Will definitely speak to my local shops about special ordering. I haven't really tapped into their thoughts on foods at all as I figured with a german shepherd nobody knows better than on this forum.


----------

